# App Messages : problème de configuration ?



## MartinMi (29 Août 2018)

Bonjour, 
Avec l'appli Messages, je n'ai aucun problème pour envoyer des imessages (vers des destinataires du monde Apple). 
Si je veux envoyer un message, donc un sms,  à quelqu'un qui n'a pas cette appli, le nom du destinataire passe en rouge, ça je crois que c'est normal, mais le message ne part pas et j'obtiens_ "Votre message n'a pas pu être envoyé.+33 6 2x xx 34 56 nest pas enregistré avec iMessage_.". Même phénomène que je fasse la manip depuis mon mac ou depuis mon ipad.
Or tout est à jour, dernières version d'ios et d'applis.
En revanche, je constate que dans Messages/préférences/comptes sur Mac ou Réglages/Messages/Envoi et réception sur iPad, mon n° de tel n'apparaît pas. "_Vous pouvez être contacté pour tous messages aux coordonnées suivantes : mon adresse mail", _c'est tout. 
Le problème viendrait-il de là ?
Mon n° de tel apparaît bien dans mon compte apple, et semble donc bien lié à mon identifiant.
Sur tous les supports apple, je trouve "vérifier que la ligne +33.." est bien cochée ". Certes !! mais si la ligne est inexistante, comment la créer ? Je ne trouve rien ! J'ai éteint, redémarré, fermé la session etc pour tenter une réinitialisation, rien n'y fait. Il n'y a plus que vous qui pouvez me sauver !
Merci,
Bien cordialement


----------



## Wizepat (29 Août 2018)

Salut,

Vérifies sur ton iPhone que l’option « envoyer par sms » est activée dans Réglage -> message


----------

